# Forum Revamp



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Sooo........ i've heard that we're going to get a major revamp.

is this true?

i tried to post in the "News" forum, but was not authorized to do so.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah. So that means its gonna look way different? I like it now but change is always good.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

can any mod or admin confirm or deny this?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Where did you hear it?

Don't know how the rumor started, but you're the first to tell me...


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i was asking about getting the search function fixed in chat one random night.

someone said it's not a priority since we're getting a major revamp soon anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Who said it?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i don't remember


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, yes, I am getting a new skin created for fishforums. It will be a few more weeks until I get it the way I want it, but there will be a new skin soon.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

oh cool. thanks, shaggy.


----------

